# Feisty Boys!



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gustav and Rillian are so feisty! hey love to flare at each other!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Aww that's so cute!!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome fishies


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw a fish like Gustav yesterday. I had to walk away to not get him. 
Nice photo!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!

SK: Yep! Except I COULDN'T walk away from my little goose.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW, who's the gorgeous fish on the right, he blew me away, and ur gustav is very pretty too!!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That's Rillian. 

Thanks!


----------



## reaperss06 (Jan 31, 2010)

How big a tank do you need to have two Bettas like that divided?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon divided into three parts. Each fish gets a little over three gallons. 

The smallest tank I'd divide is 5 gallons, in fact, I have a divided 5 gallon.


----------

